# Ardaas



## Tejwant Singh (Jul 23, 2004)

We all know that ARDAAS in Sikhi is very important. Gurbani talks about it in all different ways. The modern science has also come to the conclusion that ARDDAS helps patients recover soonner than anticipated.

My question is:-

Who compiled the SIKH ARDAAS specially from 'Pritham Bhgauti simar que ..... till Guru Granth Sahib ji de paath didar dah dhiyaan karkei Bolo deee VAHEGURU?'

Who came up with the above idea and based on what part of SGGS it was developed?

The reason I am asking this is because I have never been able to find the GURMAT response about it.

Input from all would be highly appreciated.

Peace & Love

Tejwant


----------



## Arvind (Jul 23, 2004)

Dear Tejwant ji,

This is not in reply to your query, but just some supplementary information. 

I got this question myself after writing 'Jis Ditthe sab dukh jaye' in another thread, but with no answer.

Off-way: Ardas (Persian word) = Arz-I-Dasht meaning petition, considered higher than prayer.

As read somwhere - Ardas is our whole history encapsulated in a microcapsule of five minutes from which space and time have been removed.

Also in a reference, read that - ''Sri Bhagauti Ji Sahay...' is the first 'Pauri' of 'Bhagauti Ki Vaar' (or 'Chandi Ki Vaar') taken from the 'Dasham Granth'. 

Awaiting reply from learned members on this forum.

Best Regards.


----------



## Neutral Singh (Jul 23, 2004)

Perhaps Tejwant ji can put some light on this topic... I am also intrigued...


----------

